# [solved] Radeon Framebuffer Loria.fr unreachable

## absynth

Also wie oben beschrieben, hab ne radeon, mit der ich anscheinend keinen normalen framebuffer nutzen kann, da sonst die grafiktreiber vllt net tuen ...also hab ich mir das wiki

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Radeon_Framebuffer angegugt ...nun ist die seite loria.fr aber nicht mehr da, weiß wer wo ich die fonts sonst anderweitig herbekommen kann ??

und warum sind die howtos verdammt nochmal nicht auf den neusten stand

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

1.)  http://www.loria.fr/~thome/d600/ funktioniert hier ohne Problem  :Smile: 

2.) Vergiss die Patcherei (funktioniert eh nicht mehr, da die Patches nicht für die aktuellen Kernels hochgezogen wurden). Ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen das ganze mal angeschaut und den Kernel manuell gepatcht (Basierend auf dem loria Patch). Der Font ist zwar schön gross, aber unbrauchbar da gerade sonderzeichen wie ä ö ü nicht zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich habe dann stattdessen die im Kernel enthaltenen SUN Fonts verwendet. Die sind ideal dafür und in jedem Kernel dabei.

Aktivier den Font im Kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>  Graphics support  ---> 
> 
>    Console display driver support  --->
> ...

 

Verwende dann in Grub folgende Optionen um radeonfb sowie den 12x22 Font von SUN zu nutzen:

```
video=radeonfb fbcon=font:SUN12x22
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## absynth

also die seite ist auch seit eben erst wieder on  :Very Happy:  ...vorhin war se down....

Ahja riesen danke für den hinweiß

gleich mal dranhockn

----------

## firefly

 *absynth wrote:*   

> Also wie oben beschrieben, hab ne radeon, mit der ich anscheinend keinen normalen framebuffer nutzen kann, da sonst die grafiktreiber vllt net tuen ...also hab ich mir das wiki
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Radeon_Framebuffer angegugt ...nun ist die seite loria.fr aber nicht mehr da, weiß wer wo ich die fonts sonst anderweitig herbekommen kann ??
> 
> und warum sind die howtos verdammt nochmal nicht auf den neusten stand

 

woher hast du denn die aussage, des der vesa Framebuffer probleme macht? Meist ist es eher so das das der Grafikkarten spezifische Framebuffer Treiber Probleme macht, wenn man dann zusätzlich den eigentlichen Grafikkarten Treiber verwendet.

----------

## absynth

wie passe ich in der boot option dann die aflösung an ? ist nämlich immer noch so hasslich groß

----------

## absynth

also in vielen hotwots wird darauf hingewiesen, aber anscheinend , für alle framebuffer :/ weil nämlich nur immer gesagt wird, das man den framebuffer support , das häckchen rausmachen soll....da dacht ich mir, vllt wird da am ehesten noch der radeon fb unterstützt...das sollten die ja vorher einberechnen

ich hab nun in den laptop ne ati radeon mobility x700(PCIE) brauch ich dann eigtl auch AGP unterstützung wie in deisem how to? http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/9197/ATI-3D-Beschleunigungs-Guide.html ( da wird auch das häkchen bei frameb rausgemacht) ...

naja...weder vesa und uvesa noch radeon framebuffer hat richtig gefunzt ...nichtmal fglrx bekomm ich installiert...kein glück mit dem lap top  :Very Happy: 

----------

## a.forlorn

 *absynth wrote:*   

> wie passe ich in der boot option dann die aflösung an ? ist nämlich immer noch so hasslich groß

 

```
video=radeonfb:1920x1200-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

edit: Bei PCIe brauchst Du dich um agpgart nicht kümmern. Bei einigen Boards muss man aber IOMMU im kernel aktivieren.

----------

## absynth

also das radeon teil funzt auch net :/ ...habs auch mal mit geringererer auflösung(1280x1024) probiert...nix ...

----------

## a.forlorn

Bei 64bit musst man uvesafb benutzen. 

```
video=uvesafb:1920x1200-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

----------

## firefly

Definiere "funzt net".

irgendwelche auffälligen Zeilen bezüglich des Framebuffers in der Ausgabe von dmesg?

Zeig mal deine grub.conf/lilo.conf

Ist der Framebuffer treiber als modul oder fest im kernel ?

Fragen über Fragen  :Wink: 

----------

## absynth

Dmesg eben durchgegugt...finde nix was framebuffer , fb, oder fbcon oder fbdev enthält, auch nix was radeon enthält (mittels dmesg | grep suchwort ermittelt 

meine grub.conf sieht so aus:

(davor und danach halt das standard zeugs)

```
kernel /boot/kernel-name video=radeonfb:1024x8768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap  fbcon=font:SUN12x22  root=/dev/sda4
```

kernel optionen :

* bei initalramfs support und auf v86d verweisend (noch wegen uvesafb) 

* bei support for framebuffer devices (unter graphics support) -> *ati radeon support

                                                                                                                                                                *DDC/I2C for ati radeon support

                                                                                                                                                                 *support for blacklight control

* console display driver support

-> *enable scrollback buffer in system ram(64)

      * video mode selection support

      M Framebufferconsole support

    *  select compiled-in fonts

     *vga 8x16 font

     * sparc 12x22

das wars ...noch irgendwas wichtiges für FB ??

kann man irgendwie die kernel config hier her kopieren...alls abschreibe ist immer lästig  :Wink: 

----------

## absynth

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Bei 64bit musst man uvesafb benutzen. 
> 
> ```
> video=uvesafb:1920x1200-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
> ```
> ...

 

Hab en 32 bit fujitsu siemens lappi

----------

## firefly

 *absynth wrote:*   

> 
> 
>       M Framebufferconsole support
> 
> 

 

binde mal den Framebufferconsolen support fest in den kernel und nicht als modul

----------

## absynth

muss ich den optionen die dann erscheinen noch was aktivieren ?

map the console to the primary display device

frame buffer console rotation

support for the framebuffer console decorations

?

----------

## firefly

 *absynth wrote:*   

> muss ich den optionen die dann erscheinen noch was aktivieren ?
> 
> map the console to the primary display device
> 
> frame buffer console rotation
> ...

 

eigentlich nicht. Auser die letzte option vielleicht, aber nur, wenn du einen Splashscreen beim booten haben möchtest

----------

## firefly

ein gutes howto dafür findest du hier:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

----------

## absynth

so...also ich hatte nicht die richtigen i2c driver :/ so wies aussieht...nun klappt nämlich alles...und das ist alls was ich verändert hab

----------

